# Remote Record via tv.viginmedia.com



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

Hey,

I am trying to set remote recordings using the above. I can select the programmes and click record, and it says it will send the request, but there's no way of knowing whether it worked as the interface doesn't change? Is there a way to tell?

I am on holiday so can't tell whether the six nations games are set or not 

I miss TiVoWeb


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

The only way to tell is to check the Tivo, you'll get a message when it's set the recording.


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

I've not had one fail yet, but I've set them all up "ahead" of the 35 min limit.

Only circumstance I can see a failure happening is if all tuners are already assigned to record something - unless of course web recording gets a higher priority than say, a Season Pass....


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

ptruman said:


> I've not had one fail yet, but I've set them all up "ahead" of the 35 min limit.
> 
> Only circumstance I can see a failure happening is if all tuners are already assigned to record something - unless of course web recording gets a higher priority than say, a Season Pass....


That's true, the first two requests I made would not have recorded because of clashes. Less chance that this should happen when the third tuner is activated though.


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

ptruman said:


> Only circumstance I can see a failure happening is if all tuners are already assigned to record something - unless of course web recording gets a higher priority than say, a Season Pass....


It doesn't get a higher priority, so if there isn't a tuner free it won't record.

Web created season passes get added to the bottom of the list as well.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

richw said:


> The only way to tell is to check the Tivo, you'll get a message when it's set the recording.


 Kinda defeats the whole purpose given remote recordings mean you aren't there to do that. Hopefully they will expand the remote capability over time to see the schedule.

Well, when I get back from holiday, I'll either have the games to watch, or I'll have to acquire them elsewhere but hopefully it's worked!


----------

